# Rasmussen on Dancing with the Stars



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

in Europe:
http://vmd2010.tv2.dk/article.php/id-33659629:se-eller-gense-alle-premieredansene.html


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow... I had a little chuckle 50 seconds in when they did a sort of "Chicken" dance.... he's skinnier than she is!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

the 'dancing" is suboptimal
________
Cannabis Seeds


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would encourage him to dope at this point. 

I used to make fun of him until I found out I weigh a little less than him. :mad2:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am entertained.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

He dances much better on the pedals than he does on the floor, but I agree, it was entertaining.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

What the cluck!
Chickens can't dance!
Man that was hard to watch. I could only take about 15 seconds of that.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow. This is rough to watch. But amusing.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

A match made in heaven for cyclists. Dancing is all about doping and eating disorders too!

Cipo was a better dancer.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I made it as far as the funky chicken part, then I had to stop. I wonder if his HR ever went above 65..ha.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

According to VeloNation, his appearence on that show has been very populare in Denmark and might just land him a slot on the Saxo squad!

Read more: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/6...Nation.com)&utm_content=Twitter#ixzz14Oys4Ddg


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

damn...i was hoping he'd try to lift her


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

And they call us Americans "ugly".....yeeesh.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Apparently, Riis is hemming and hawing and refuses to close the door on a possible Rass signing. Some journalists seem to think Riis is waiting to see if Conti is suspended by the Spanish Federation - then Riis will decide on Rass (who he might get for free - someone has volunteered to pick up the tab for Rass's ride should Riis sign him!).


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

heroin chic!


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow and we thought Kenny Mayne was bad.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Kenny cracks me up.


----------



## barhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

:10: Kenny cracks me up.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, this is a story that keeps giving!

Cyclingnews reports his personal sponsor has just secured a Continental License for a team to be built around Rass! This woman (Christina Hembo) may be nuts, but she seems to get things done!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Wow, this is a story that keeps giving!
> 
> Cyclingnews reports his personal sponsor has just secured a Continental License for a team to be built around Rass! This woman (Christina Hembo) may be nuts, but she seems to get things done!


of course he could just have continued with any of the other small teams that would have signed him earlier in the year.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den - Yeah, but if someone wants to build a team around you - sounds like the better option.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

LostViking said:


> den - Yeah, but if someone wants to build a team around you - sounds like the better option.


except he would have used 2010, at least the second part, to prove he was still worth for a larger team to pick up (as e.g. ricco did). Instead he is now stuck for the rest of his career.


----------

